# smoking - nope



## doobster (Feb 26, 2019)

I am sick to death of watching uber drivers pull into the airport waiting area in sydney and they jump out of the car and light up!!! I have had to listen to so many customers complain about the stinky drivers and their cars that it is embarrassing that uber has not realised the need for discriminating against smoking drivers! Its about time that uber offers customers a non-smoking option


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

doobster said:


> I am sick to death of watching uber drivers pull into the airport waiting area in sydney and they jump out of the car and light up!!! I have had to listen to so many customers complain about the stinky drivers and their cars that it is embarrassing that uber has not realised the need for discriminating against smoking drivers! Its about time that uber offers customers a non-smoking option :smiles:


And I'm sick to death of the riders that some all the way to thd car door... Makes me wanna drive off..


----------



## Grumpy Old Man (Jul 7, 2018)

DA08 said:


> And I'm sick to death of the riders that some all the way to thd car door... Makes me wanna drive off..


Why don't you then?


----------

